# The MINI Cooper S Roadster What Car? Best Open Top 2013



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The MINI Cooper S Roadster has scooped the title of best open-top at the prestigious What Car? Car of the Year Awards 2013.

Chas Hallett, editor of What Car? said: ***8220;MINIs are all about fun and the Roadster delivers it in spades ***8211; in fact we think it***8217;s the most fun MINI yet. Drop the roof and the MINI Roadster feels like a modern-day version of classic British sports cars such as the MGB and Lotus Elan ***8211; only better.***8221;

The award comes hot on the heels of MINI***8217;s record breaking sales year in the UK, with the brand recording 51,234 vehicle registrations in 2012, the highest since the brand***8217;s launch in 2001.

The MINI Roadster was launched in the UK in April 2012 and the two seat soft-top has exceeded initial sales expectations. Built at MINI Plant Oxford, the MINI Roadster reincarnates the spirit of classic British roadsters by combining a high quality interior with class leading engines, delivering MINI***8217;s hallmark agility and ***8216;go-kart***8217; handling.

Collecting the award, Jochen Goller, Director MINI UK said, ***8220;We are delighted to receive this award as it is a prestigious endorsement of the MINI Roadster. The critically acclaimed MINI Cooper S Roadster starts from £20,935 OTR and is packed with technology and a high standard specification, which really sets it apart from other cars in its class.***8221;

The MINI Cooper S Roadster***8217;s 184hp turbocharged petrol engine propels the car from 0-62mph in 7 seconds, delivering unadulterated fun behind the wheel. Performance, however, does not come at the expense of economy, as MINI***8217;s MINIMALISM technologies are fitted as standard delivering combined fuel consumption of 47.1mpg.


----------



## juliac (Jan 14, 2013)

Any pics with the top up?


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep and it's effin ugly IMO - fast and cute - but cute means 'ugly but interesting'.


----------

